# Henckel Knives



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I just got a set of Henckels from my brother-in-law (awful nice of the kid). I don't know which line it is. To describe the chef knife: it's 8 inches with a full bolster. The name on the side says "J.A. Henckel International" This is a link to what the logo looks like here. It's the one with the "bent" arm.


----------



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

Wow, pretty generous gift :bounce:. Anyhow, sounds to me like you got the 5 STAR one. A very good line. Here's a bit of info on it.

The development of the *****FIVE STAR knives involved professional chefs. The result is very special: Ergonomics in this case, takes the shape of these outstandingly designed handles which prevent tiring - even after several hours of "slaving over a hot stove".
No compromise concerning sharpness, these are the hallmarks of professional knives for the future.

Have you noticed how beautiful they look?

Handle material: synthetic (polypropylene) 
SCT process 
hand guard (bolster) 
FRIODUR[emoji]174[/emoji], ice-hardened 
Blades made from stainless, special recipe steel 
laser controlled sharpness 
dishwasher safe 
(see document: "How to care for your knives" for details)

Optimum ergonomics stand for comfortable use.

:chef:


----------

